# anyone here use athe Cleveland wedges



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*wedges- whats nessecary and what brands*

Hi I have currently have a ping eye 2 Irons and they come with a wedge. the wedge is about 52 degrees. I have a crappy wilson sandwedge(55) I want to buy 2 wedges to have and I am thinking about a 56' to replace the wilson and 60 degree wedge for flop shots
any suggestions?? I have my eye on the cleveland wedge line.


----------



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

I have the 900 series cleveland wedges 52,54, 56,and 60 degree, and I love them.

boxcar


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a couple of Cleveland wedges. A 56*1dot cg10 and 58*2 dot cg10. I just got the 56* for certain shots from a tight lie. Yesterday I had an approach shot of 55 yards from 3" rough over a deep bunker on a par 5, I hit the shot the ball took off perfectly I hit the flag stick and the ball drop 2" from the hole.(why didn't it go in!!) Then I had to scramble on #17 I was in the rough and had a 70 ft. pine in front of me I played the dumb shot and got lucky with it. I hit the ball straight up and over the tree it landed 15 feet from the pin. I really like my Cleveland wedges, I carry 4 wedges 47*,52*,56*,58*. Titleist Vokey are the #1 wedge on the PGA tour.


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*cleveland!*

thanks - thats a nice thread to make me feel good- i just purchased off ebay 3 cleveland black pearl cg11 2 - I got a 52', 56' and a 60' (all for $210 brand new) they are 2 dot bounce - which i figured was best for all around play. Any comments?? I demoed these at a shop and they felt great -nice and balanced (ofcourse my stand by has been a wilson 55 sandwedge so anything would prolly feel better!) but does this sound like a good decision?? I am hoping this will be a good wide wedge selection and I won't need to add more and more - what do you all think? 
Sw


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

No this is a good set with proper gaps between them, should be good all round. I found that with my 58* 2dot(12*bounce) I had some trouble with tight lies thats why I went to the 56* 1dot(8*bounce)


----------

